

What if Microsoft bought HP's PC business? - chucknthem
http://blog.seattlepi.com/microsoft/2011/08/22/what-if-microsoft-bought-hewlett-packards-pc-business/

======
wtracy
What the mainframe and PC markets in the past have shown us: When the market
is new, and innovation is happening fast, vertical integration rakes in the
cash. When the market matures and begins to compete on cost, commodity
operating systems will take the majority market share.

So, if you want to make a buck now in the tablet market, making your own
hardware is the way to go. If you want to be one of the big players ten years
down the line, licensing your software to hardware manufacturers is the way to
go.

Guess which goal is more important to Microsoft?

------
pajju
Microsoft has always been a software company. I doubt this happening -
Microsoft doesn't need Webos and they are interested in Nokia more; they are
closely working with Nokia.

